

UK technology Start-ups to be given £1bn fund  - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/dec/07/nesta-plan-technology-startups

======
pg
Who's going to make the investment decisions? Civil servants? Ouch. Instead of
setting up their own fund, the government should just be an LP in a good VC
fund. If they'd take the money.

~~~
flashgordon
But does the government have right skills to actually be a limited partner?
Again it may come down to their inability to decide on the right funds to be
LPs in.

On the other hand if it choose to go through a fund-of-funds that may help.
But are there many FoFs that actually invest purely in tech?

------
s_baar
Why not 2bn or 10bn? I wish people would understand that this money will come
at the expense of someone else, probably through inflation and a greater debt
burden.

------
fnazeeri
This is absurd. Perhaps they can also publish a 5-year plan.

